# Transfer Box is whining



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

I took my car to the garage because im getting a whining noise from somewhere, thought it was a wheel bearing as its a rotating whining noise but the guy has diagnosed it as the Transfer Box at fault, said he knows a place that can strip it and rebuild the box all in for £767.

He said it probably doesnt need doing anytime soon and will probably be ok as hes never heard of one properly failing so im just seeing if anyone has had any experience with this sort of thing and does the price seem ok? Had my dsg oil changed 25k miles ago, does the transfer box require its own oil change?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just curious how "...the guy has diagnosed it." With a VCDS scan or...?

Does your TT have a Haldex?


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Just curious how "...the guy has diagnosed it." With a VCDS scan or...?
> 
> Does your TT have a Haldex?


He said it sounds like its the Transfer box, purely from experience. No fault codes came up via VCDs.

Yes has Haldex, that oil was changed 25kmiles ago too.

does the transfer box require its own oil change or does the DSG oil change do this?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I was suspect of the Haldex. It has a filter and should be changed. Unfortunately, most service centers, including Audi, will tell you it doesn't have one. The link below will provide you with a good read why they say that and why you should insist on a Haldex fluid change, filter replacement and having them also clean the pump screen.

The final drive and Haldex are separate systems and have different fluids.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850793


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I was suspect of the Haldex. It has a filter and should be changed. Unfortunately, most service centers, including Audi, will tell you it doesn't have one. The link below will provide you with a good read why they say that and why you should insist on a Haldex fluid change, filter replacement and having them also clean the pump screen.
> 
> The final drive and Haldex are separate systems and have different fluids.
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850793


Ok thanks ill get the filter done too when the oil needs replacing.

I'm a complete novice here so can someone confirm this: are there a 3 diffs on the tt dsg, the back one being the haldex, the central one being the transfer box and what is the front one? Do all 3 need separate oil changes and filters every 40k miles? thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Basically, the rule of thumb is if it has a filter, it should be changed. There's no such thing as a 'lifetime' filter for anything. Same also for fluids; brake fluid, transmission, differentials and engines. The only exception is coolant, which should be checked and topped up as needed.

You might want to go into the Knowledge Base and read through some of the literature that's available. Lots of leisure reading in here on everything related to the TT -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1755145


----------



## krt84 (May 20, 2016)

A mk2 Quattro with haldex doesn't actually have a transfer box. The output to the rear is taken directly from the final drive at the front.
There are only two diff's, front and rear, plus the Haldex which basically a clutch that determines the amount of power to the rear axle


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Basically, the rule of thumb is if it has a filter, it should be changed. There's no such thing as a 'lifetime' filter for anything. Same also for fluids; brake fluid, transmission, differentials and engines. The only exception is coolant, which should be checked and topped up as needed.
> 
> You might want to go into the Knowledge Base and read through some of the literature that's available. Lots of leisure reading in here on everything related to the TT -
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1755145


Seems like a good rule to follow. I will have the oil changed on both the transfer box and haldex asap with filters then and see if that does anything, surprised the mechanic has jumped straight into a rebuild of it before trying an oil change first. Thanks i will have a read [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

krt84 said:


> A mk2 Quattro with haldex doesn't actually have a transfer box. The output to the rear is taken directly from the final drive at the front.
> There are only two diff's, front and rear, plus the Haldex which basically a clutch that determines the amount of power to the rear axle


Really? mines the v6 does that make any difference?


----------



## krt84 (May 20, 2016)

No the V6 is the same, all transverse engined Quattro Audis' use a similar layout. The Audis' with longitudinal engines do have a transfer box mounted behind the gearbox. and they do have 3 diff's.


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

krt84 said:


> No the V6 is the same, all transverse engined Quattro Audis' use a similar layout. The Audis' with longitudinal engines do have a transfer box mounted behind the gearbox. and they do have 3 diff's.


Someone is selling one on ebay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-TTS- ... Sw~5dcOJTw


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Getting my transfer box oil and haldex oil and filter done Monday (£190). Will let peps know if it solves the whining noise.

The indie mechanic didn't know that the gen 2 had a filter on it until i asked him to order that too. Seems a right failure from Audi to not make this a standard procedure.


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

So i had the oils and filter changed and the noise is still there.

Its loudest in 2nd gear accelerating slowly in traffic. Its got to be either worn clutch plates or low level oil?

My DSG oil was last replaced 25k miles ago, so this shouldn't be the cause should it?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I would probably start with a VCDS scan to see if there are any errors that would indicate any issues and definitely verify the fluid level. Before I let a mechanic crack open the gear box, I'd get a second opinion on the noise.


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I would probably start with a VCDS scan to see if there are any errors that would indicate any issues and definitely verify the fluid level. Before I let a mechanic crack open the gear box, I'd get a second opinion on the noise.


Thanks, yeah going to take it to SJB Autotech in Basingstoke for a second opinion. VCD scan came back fine.


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

I phoned up SJB and they said to take it to a gearbox specialist as it does sound gear box related as noise is very obvious is 2nd gear and slightly in 1st, after 2nd i cant hear the noise.

I live in Southampton, can anyone recommend a gearbox specialist in Hampshire area? thanks


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

You could have the transfer box off in a few hours on axle stands.
On the right hand side. Unbolt lower wishbone from ball joint. Unbolt drive shaft from inner drive flange. Remove cap head screw from within, 4 18mm bolts fastening the TB to the gearbox then 2 16mm bolts connecting the TB to the engine block.
3 bolts connecting to the prop shaft.

It's a heavy awkward pump though. I'd guess 15-20 kg.


----------



## TTGuy94 (Jan 26, 2019)

A bit of a revival on the thread, but did you get to the problem?

Mine has a whine/humming noise which get's louder the longer you drive, the first 10 minutes there is zero noise at all but the longer you drive it which I suspect is due to the heat; the louder it gets, it gets so loud my friend heard it around 20 metres away when I was cruising down his road at above walking pace in 2nd gear and the whole car is deafening (it sounds like when you rub your finger around the top of a glass, but so loud it makes you scrunch your face up).

When you are in traffic at around 10mph it obviously keeps you in 2nd in D which is when the noise always occurs and only when you lightly press the throttle, the noise never occurs when the gearbox is in Sport or when you change up at about 3k rpm, I'm going to book the car in for a Haldex and S-Tronic oil and filter this week to see if that cures/reduces the problem, S-Tronic oil and filter were changed on 33k and the car is now on 56k so it might just need a service (Hopefully)


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

TTGuy94 said:


> A bit of a revival on the thread, but did you get to the problem?
> 
> Mine has a whine/humming noise which get's louder the longer you drive, the first 10 minutes there is zero noise at all but the longer you drive it which I suspect is due to the heat; the louder it gets, it gets so loud my friend heard it around 20 metres away when I was cruising down his road at above walking pace in 2nd gear and the whole car is deafening (it sounds like when you rub your finger around the top of a glass, but so loud it makes you scrunch your face up).
> 
> When you are in traffic at around 10mph it obviously keeps you in 2nd in D which is when the noise always occurs and only when you lightly press the throttle, the noise never occurs when the gearbox is in Sport or when you change up at about 3k rpm, I'm going to book the car in for a Haldex and S-Tronic oil and filter this week to see if that cures/reduces the problem, S-Tronic oil and filter were changed on 33k and the car is now on 56k so it might just need a service (Hopefully)


At first mine was a relatively high spinning noise in 2nd gear at 10mph in slow traffic which got worse as the car warmed up. The car eventually started making a low humming noise in 3rd gear which was horrible and on the motorway on certain road surfaces the noise was unbearable, sounded like i had a flat tyre. The culprit was the transfer box, had that replaced with a second hand one for £300 and the sound has gone, also had the DSG oil and filter done too just for piece of mind.


----------

